# Printing Operation Could not be Completed (error 0x000006be)



## StevenGlen (Dec 11, 2019)

A computer suddenly stopped printing. When print job was sent to any printer, either networked or locally attached, the print spool service would stop. After several restarts, I copied the /Spool folder from a working computer. Now when attempting to print the following error occurs: Operation Could Not Be completed (error 0x000006be) The remote procedure call failed.

I've tried check disk, system file checker, and DSIM with no luck. I attempted a system restore but that failed in progress. My next move would be to reload the system. I'd like other ideas first, please?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It seems the error may be due to corrupt print drivers. Delete and remove the printer/drivers and download the latest driver from the vendor's website.


----------



## StevenGlen (Dec 11, 2019)

I follow your logic and thank you. This computer has around a dozen different printers with 10 of those mapped via group policy. Two of them are local printers. Would uninstalling all of them be the correct procedure? Thank you for your input.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I should have realized that this was not a simple home computer.... :/

Since there are a few on GPO, did anyone update the printer drivers on the server by chance?

Are the printers the same model (for the most part?)

I think I would remove all printers and try to reinstall a local printer. Then we can look at the print spooler if it continues.


----------



## StevenGlen (Dec 11, 2019)

Couriant, Thanks for the help, you nailed it. I used the print plug in to the MMC to remove the print drivers and discovered something. There was a print driver installed for a long ago removed printer. It took some manipulation to remove it, but once it was gone printing returned again. I did download the latest drivers for each local printer and all is back to normal. My thanks for the assist!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome


----------

